# What do you think of Bolivia



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA *


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*LA PAZ - BOLIVIA *


































​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*MAS DE COCHABAMBA
CADA VEZ MEJORANDO SU SKYLINE*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

JorelSCS said:


> *COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA *


incredible background view...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolivia by Diego del Viento, on Flickr


Bolivia (Copacabana) - view of isla del sol by Matt McClements, on Flickr


Bolivia (Copacabana) - beach front by Matt McClements, on Flickr


Punu (centre) by Matt McClements, on Flickr


Bolivia: Laguna Blanca by gw-alnitak1, on Flickr


Bolivia: Laguna Blanca by gw-alnitak1, on Flickr


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks nice man. In my experience, Latin people are so chilled out - I'd love to live in Latin America for awhile one day.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/2slo7/7886617878/
Salt lake in Bolivia near La Paz



IMG_0069 by rovinglight, on Flickr


IMG_0067 by rovinglight, on Flickr


IMG_0059 by rovinglight, on Flickr


IMG_0055 by rovinglight, on Flickr


IMG_0050w by rovinglight, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7885766890/


IMG_0043 by rovinglight, on Flickr


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

with all I heard about Bolivia being the most under-developed country in Latin America and some videos on that death Yungas road , quite impressive what I saw from pics here.

Bolivia must have experienced rapid economic expansion these days. 
It's my dream to be in La Paz the highest capital on earth


----------



## avasheshid2 (Aug 30, 2012)

The great images posts


----------



## AW-d (Sep 3, 2011)

What do I think of Bolivia? Is it ex-colony of Spain in South America? 
I have never been to Bolivia or even to South America, but I think that Bolivia's architecture should be similar to Spain, and people are very Catholic there. 
I know nothing about indigenous peoples in Bolivia. I'm curious to know more about them: their mode of life, art, cuisine, music, food, their religion.
Bolivia's nature would be very exotic to me because of the everlasting summer there.
That's what I'm thinking about Bolivia, in distance of 7040 miles or 11330 km from the country.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1106 by shoudusse, on Flickr


Geyser El Tatio by Besser, on Flickr


Geyser El Tatio by Besser, on Flickr


Vista do Chacaltaya by brunodoval, on Flickr


P1070202 by shoudusse, on Flickr


P1070210 by shoudusse, on Flickr


blaue Lagune by Rol65, on Flickr


IMG_1548 by shoudusse, on Flickr


Salar de Uyuni by Gu Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Salar de Uyuni by Gu Barros, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

LAGUNA VOLCAN SANTA CRUZ-BOLIVIA









DUNAS DE ARENA SANTA CRUZ-BOLIVIA


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*COCHABAMBA*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolívia e Peru by Rebecca Alethéia, on Flickr


valle-de-luna2 by kul_bhatia, on Flickr


uyuni-d2-12_Bolivia by kul_bhatia, on Flickr


Bolivia-image4 by kul_bhatia, on Flickr


Bolivia_d23 by kul_bhatia, on Flickr


Bolivia-d33 by kul_bhatia, on Flickr


Bolvia South America by Mananetwork, on Flickr


Bolvia South America by Mananetwork, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Death Road by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


Upper North Yungas Road by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


Sunrise by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


South Yungas Road by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


The Death Road by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


La Cumbre by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


Cotopata Trail head by Clayton Burne, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos, amazing landscape....Bolivia.:cheers:


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

The country with strongest cultural heritage in South America :yes:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I spend just over week there in September. Too short to really discover the country but still managed to see Tiwanaku, La Paz, Uyuni salt flat, Potosí and Copacabana (including the Isla del Sol) and enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_0221 by uncreative-, on Flickr


DSC_0260 by uncreative-, on Flickr


DSC_0253 by uncreative-, on Flickr


DSC_0194 by uncreative-, on Flickr


DSC_0174 by uncreative-, on Flickr


DSC_0111 by uncreative-, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedalero/8273895136/
The High Road, Bolivian Andes
Biking at 4,600m in Bolivia, outside La Paz.



20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_258.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_252.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_245.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_232.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_206.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## MIBO (Aug 20, 2008)

Unique nature and culture! Impressive and would love to visit one day


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_126.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121028_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_116.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121027_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_082.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121027_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_062.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121027_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_050.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121027_Bolivia-SalarUyuni_041.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121026_Bolivia-Oruro_012.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121025_Bolivia-LaPaz_019.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121025_Bolivia-Tiwanaku_037.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


20121025_Bolivia-Tiwanaku_026.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20121024_Bolivia-Copacabana_013.jpg by jumping-ITA, on Flickr


Cordillera Real (Negrunis-Condoriri) by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Milluni a los pies del Chacaltaya by Runa59, on Flickr


A los pies del Huayna Potosí by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nevada sobre Milluni by Runa59, on Flickr


Atardecer oriental by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Atardecer al pie de la Rumi Cruz by Runa59, on Flickr


Sucre, ciudad blanca by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chacaltaya I by Runa59, on Flickr


Desde la orilla..... by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Acuarela de los Andes by Runa59, on Flickr


Metrópoli Andina by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cumbres agrestes by Runa59, on Flickr


Valles Interandinos by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing bolivia....thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Bolivia by Met-Met tiráfoto!, on Flickr


Bolivia by Met-Met tiráfoto!, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Tiwanaku by cocachimba, on Flickr


Tiwanaku by cocachimba, on Flickr


Tiwanaku by cocachimba, on Flickr


----------



## Zn Steinbach (Nov 23, 2012)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Looks like the Turkey of late 90's.



: LOL:: LOL:: LOL:


Compare great European empire with a Bolivia where 40% of the population is grimy, ugly natives living in pathetic slums. : Оно: How much ignorance in the world! Bolivia - an ungrateful country, where the architecture of cities built by Europeans and white Bolivians, is now in a sorry state. 
Bolivian European descendants, fearful invasion, ugly, uneducated Indians were forced to leave from palaces in the cities center, more 40 years ago.... and now, new residents of these beautiful but dilapidated buildings - Indians who destroy and pollute the historic centers of Bolivian cities, as these cynical natives do not appreciate history, they even do not have higher education, although the yard is 21 century.. Here is the reality of Bolivia.

Compare this pathetic country, where not appreciate the history and culture, with Europe - it's to show your ignorance.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Espadaña de la Merced by Runa59, on Flickr


La Merced, (Sucre) by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Después de la Tormenta by Runa59, on Flickr


Primera Vista by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Atardecer en las Lomas de arena by Runa59, on Flickr


Corriente turbulenta by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Surcos en el arenal by Runa59, on Flickr


Embarcadero en Huatajata by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paisaje serrano by Runa59, on Flickr


Atardecer en Laja by Runa59, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarahgvazquez/8601598373/


This Way to Cacti by Universal Stopping Point, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La Angostura by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


El Tunari nevado by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Casa en el campo by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


Fuego en el Tunari  by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Calle de Sucre by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


Atardecer HDR by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Reflejo by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


Pairumani by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La Angostura by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


Plaza principal de Santa Cruz by Leonardo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4671 by jhongne, on Flickr
Isla del Sol Copacabana Bolivia


Lake Titicaca: Looking out to Bolivia by iamganesh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_4661 by jhongne, on Flickr
Basilica de Nuestra señora de la candelaria Copacabana Bolivia


DSC_4660 by jhongne, on Flickr
Copacabana Bolivia


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El Mundo by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


DSC_4669 by jhongne, on Flickr
Copacabana Titicaca Bolivia


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos as usual, thanks YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolivia by roy-h-smith, on Flickr


Bolivia by roy-h-smith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolivia by roy-h-smith, on Flickr


Bolivia by roy-h-smith, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bolivia. mazzaliarmadi.it landscape by MAZZALIARMADI.IT, on Flickr


Bolivia 9550 by Departure Lounge, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

excelent pictures!


----------



## ⒹⒶⓃⒾⒺⓁ (Jul 30, 2015)

:check:​


----------

